# Canon R5 Settings for capturing Extreme (small, fast moving) Birds in Flight



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 1, 2021)

Ron over at Whistling Wings posted a new video with some amazing info on using the R5 and the RF 100-500 for birding






Hope it is ok to link to Ron's Gallery - https://ronaldbielefeld.smugmug.com/Tree-swallows-2021/


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nemorino (Mar 2, 2021)

Interesting video!
But I would suggest to change the title of this thread.
Some might miss it`s about the settings of the R5.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 2, 2021)

Nemorino said:


> Interesting video!
> But I would suggest to change the title of this thread.
> Some might miss it`s about the settings of the R5.


Or that it actually has pictures of extreme birds in flight--fighting, perhaps.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 2, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Or that it actually has pictures of extreme birds in flight--fighting, perhaps.


The images captured in the video meet my definition for "extreme". 

YMMV 

Cheers!!!


----------



## JPAZ (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice video. Will keep this in mind when and if I attempt BIF. Here's a perhaps silly question. Believe it or not, I have never made use of the Custom Modes on any of my cameras.

Could I, for example, use C1 for his recommended settings and then go back to my baseline settings under M without going through the menus? I think I could but want a little clarification. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 3, 2021)

JPAZ said:


> Nice video. Will keep this in mind when and if I attempt BIF. Here's a perhaps silly question. Believe it or not, I have never made use of the Custom Modes on any of my cameras.
> 
> Could I, for example, use C1 for his recommended settings and then go back to my baseline settings under M without going through the menus? I think I could but want a little clarification.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, I have C1 setup very much like Ron from the video has. I have not found settings that are not registered but there might be because my custom functions are not all the involved.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 3, 2021)

Ramage said:


> The images captured in the video meet my definition for "extreme".
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Cheers!!!



Guess I wasn't clear...I thought (at first) this was a place for the birders here to post their pictures. Oh, well; the title is a lot clearer now!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 3, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Guess I wasn't clear...I thought (at first) this was a place for the birders here to post their pictures. Oh, well; the title is a lot clearer now!


Ah yeah I can see how that could have been seen as misleading based on the original title. I do try and follow the established structure of the site and I thought putting the thread in the Gear Talk section would help but that is not always clear if the reader is just looking at new threads. 

I took both yours and @Nemorino feedback on board and applied the modification to the title to help clarify the content of the thread. 

Thanks for the feedback. 

Cheers


----------



## camlars (Mar 19, 2021)

Perfect, just unpacked the RF 100-500!

Pretty happy with the deal I got on it, 20% off retail + Canon have a cashback promotion bringing the total discount to about 28.5%.


----------

